# NILMDTS



## visualpoetry (Aug 11, 2008)

I just joined the organization Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep as a volunteer affiliated photographer and am just curious if any of you are members? I want to volunteer my work for good... but get really emotional when looking at the sweet babies that didn't make it or may not live. How do you get through this? 

How many NILMDTS shoots have you done? Just wondering on how often they ask you to contribute.

I just wanted opinions. It's going to be really hard for me to be part of when I have a 6mo old of my own but I want to try..


----------



## ukreal1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am an affiliated photographer for them, just started, no shoots yet, it's such a good org.


----------



## Los Angeles (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow what a worth while cause.  I could NEVER pull that off.

I just looked at the website and lost it.


----------



## Mike30D (Aug 11, 2008)

Jen, you're stronger than I am. I'd be a mess. 

It might be a tad bit easier if I didn't have kids already.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm as strong as you think. I look at the website and cry my eyes out. I'm scared to do this but I know it's a good cause..


----------



## ukreal1 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have no idea how I will react when actually faced with a shoot. I joined because my mum lost a baby soon after birth (b4 me) and I have a few friends that had babies born still. I know they would want to remember with some good photographs rather than a fuzzy polaroid.


----------

